# Sisters from different misters...



## oldfogey8 (Mar 16, 2016)

buckeye purple and super buckeye from melvanetics... 

View attachment IMG_1483a.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 16, 2016)

Nice, and interesting. When i have a green and a purple, of the same variety they taste different... do yours? Maybe you should just send me those and i could check for ya. hahaha


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 16, 2016)

lol rose. the super buckeye from what i gather is a super skunk cross with the buckeye purple. i just love the contrast in color. i have not smoked them yet. but the smell is totally different. the purple has a cheese kinda smell and the super is very fruity. maybe smoke some tonight after the rest of the fogeys go to sleep...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 16, 2016)

Enjoy the fruits of your labor.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 17, 2016)

thanks. i smoked a bit last night. nice flavor but still a little damp. knocked me for a loop big time...


----------

